# East Coast - Surf fishing



## BlueDragon777 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello all, I would just like to know where some good surf fishing spots are on the east coast. I'm coming from the west coast...figured I would it try out over there, since the fish over here seemed to have died out  Anywhere from Ft. Pierce and up (maybe about an hour's drive) would be helpful. Piers are a consideration too, if they aren't to crowded.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

If you like piers hit Sebastian Inlet. or Fort pierce inlet.
or Fort pierce has many beaches and they all work.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Surf fishing has been very good in last couple of weeks. A buddy of mine had been fishing North of Sebastian Inlet and caught a lot of pomps. Sand flea is weapon of choice.


----------



## BlueDragon777 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you, that helps.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*As*

long as you fish during the weekday, they won't be crowded (Pier)


----------



## BlueDragon777 (Mar 16, 2007)

Deleted, hit save changes before i could finish


----------



## BlueDragon777 (Mar 16, 2007)

VICIII said:


> If you like piers hit Sebastian Inlet. or Fort pierce inlet.
> or Fort pierce has many beaches and they all work.


Are the beaches open 24 hours in Ft. Piece? Or some of them at least...I'd like to try to be on the east coast by 7 pm and stay all night, and most of the next day.:fishing: :beer:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

BlueDragon777 said:


> Are the beaches open 24 hours in Ft. Piece? Or some of them at least...I'd like to try to be on the east coast by 7 pm and stay all night, and most of the next day.:fishing: :beer:


The inlet is and I have never been kicked out of the beaches.. You do not pay at any beachs up here so they are open but parking lot may close on ya at sunset. Park outside of it or stay all night and you fine..


----------



## BlueDragon777 (Mar 16, 2007)

VICIII said:


> The inlet is and I have never been kicked out of the beaches.. You do not pay at any beachs up here so they are open but parking lot may close on ya at sunset. Park outside of it or stay all night and you fine..


Cool, thanks for the info. Over here on the west coast there's many beaches in my area that you have to pay like, 2 bucks and they close at dusk.


----------



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

I would alos consider Playalinda Beach in Titusville. Use cur shrimp for whiting and Pompano. Sand fleas and cut clams for Pompano. Cut mullet for blues and sharks. A few months ago, I got a very nice 4-5' shark using cut mullet.

Good luck.


----------



## jjircal (Jun 5, 2006)

*and if you need takle!!!*

hey if you need anything while you are on the east coast goto discount takle on us1 on the border of ft pierce and vero beach on the right hand side behind tommys transmissions tell him jay from Pa sent you!!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

That place is OK but seems like a lot of it is junk. Mis-matched rods and some OK deals on reels. Mostly junk reels you need to ask for the good stuff. Rods are mostly fixed. Like you can get a 12fter and it will be 10.5 ft long...
Good deal on hooks-sinkers-and tackle though..


----------

